# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  تنظيف الكيبورد وارجاعها كالجديدة

## harbic

*تعلم كيف تنظف لوحة المفاتيح*



*http://www.flixya.com/video/708303/H...-_6_EASY_STEPS*



*خطوات سهله وعمليه لااطاله عمر الكيبور*



*وهذه صفحتى بها فيديوهات كتيرة مفيدة عن الكمبيوتر*


*http://www.flixya.com/gallery/10782/theseotitle*



*اتمنى انها تعجبكم بس لاتحرمنا من ردك وتقيمك*


*مع خالص تحياتى*

*http://asad4.flixya.com*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

شكرا على الطرح .
يعطيك العافية

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يسلموووو* 

*ويعطيك الف عاافيه* 
*تحيــــــاتي*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 


تسلم الايادي

----------

